# Tension, adjustments and blades



## woodetal (Jan 9, 2019)

All: I jumped on a used Delta ss250, 16 inch scrollsaw a few weeks ago. I just got the time to begin the learning curve. After replacing some parts and reading all the online material I started testing some scroll work. What has me wondering is the tension adjustment on the Delta machine. Granted it is used so there may be some wear in the adjustment. When I think tension, I reference my bandsaw. I assumed tension would be at least semi-tension. It is a given that blade fixtures are a friction fit so the tension cannot be tight. SO, what kind of tension is there on the blade? Deflection from side to side measurement? My reference is a bandsaw and I assume that kind of tension is not available. What should I aspire to on tension? Finally, where are you buying your blades? Thanks. Best, Brian


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Pluck the blade with your finger like a guitar string. Should produce a note like a guitar, not a thud or muted tone. As for blades… I used to use Olson a lot until I tried the Flying Dutchman ultra reverse blades. Blade selection is highly dependent on what you are cutting and how, though, so…. YMMV.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## ddockstader (Jun 21, 2009)

The band saw is not a good reference. While the blades are held in by friction, they should be very tight to allow sufficient tension. It does not deflect as much as a band saw blade. Pressing against the side of the blade, it should not deflect more that about 1/8 inch with moderate (single finger) pressure. If there isn't enough tension, when you cut the cut will not be perpendicular to the table. You'll get rounded or wavy cuts (in the case of thicker boards) . There are several YouTube videos that will demonstrate the proper tension and alignment for the blade.


----------



## woodetal (Jan 9, 2019)

> Pluck the blade with your finger like a guitar string. Should produce a note like a guitar, not a thud or muted tone. As for blades… I used to use Olson a lot until I tried the Flying Dutchman ultra reverse blades. Blade selection is highly dependent on what you are cutting and how, though, so…. YMMV.
> 
> Cheers,
> Brad
> ...


----------



## LesB (Dec 21, 2008)

A fellow names Snodgrass has several videos out on band saws that are worth watching. Here is one on set up.


----------



## GrumpyGolfGuy (Apr 29, 2020)

MrUnix is right, when plucked you should get a note, a nice "ping" if you will. For me I use Flying Dutchman Polar, mostly 0/2 and 5. Also when cutting you really have to pay attention to saw speed, the speed at which the arms/blade is moving up and down. That relates to cutting speed, if you get to aggressive (fast) it will be hard to control the cut, too slow and you will be moving REAL slow on the cuts, experience will give you the speed that works for you, depending on the wood used and thickness.

Good Luck!

Chris


----------

